# COMPLETED - 2 free landscape calendars of mine...



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

Ok - following on from me winning the book raffle run by @oldfatfool I thought I would give away the last 2 remaining A3 landscape calendars I did up this year. pointless them sitting on a shelf and no-one else seems to want them 

so when I get back from my hols (week Monday) I will select 2 people at random to have them inflicted on them 

the pictures can be seen here
http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/2177515375 using the password "SNSSO" (in caps and no quotes!)...

I'll pay postage unless you are close enough to collect (Chester, Manchester, Warrington, Stoke on Trent areas and sometimes Bristol, Sellafield and Burton-on-Trent as well, but don't know what my OH is doing work wise after we get back from hols) in exchange for a donation to charity. Don't mind which one you choose but I usually go with one of the armed forces ones.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Mar 2014)

I'm interested but the password doesn;t work for me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm interested but the password doesn;t work for me


Its the abbreviation of my username here so a capital O rather than a zero...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Mar 2014)

Yes please! Can I have one please!


----------



## John the Canuck (14 Mar 2014)

I'll pass as my nephew did one for me

but just wanted to say....''WELL IMPRESSED''
is January at Rannoch Moor.?

I've done a fair amount of B&W landscapes
on 35mm film using my Canon A1
-- stuck in the past.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> I'll pass as my nephew did one for me
> 
> but just wanted to say....''WELL IMPRESSED''
> is January at Rannoch Moor.?
> ...


Yep - Buachaille Etive Mòr taken Feb 2007. I was camping wild (solo) when it went down to -11C for a week - fantastic...


----------



## John the Canuck (14 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep - Buachaille Etive Mòr taken Feb 2007. I was camping wild (solo) when it went down to -11C for a week - fantastic...



my climbing diary put that at 1996 -- how time flies.!!
''brilliant! with views of Aonach Eagach ridge a final pull up to Stob Dubh at 3143
lunch at the southern end before retracing steps to the car, 
for a pint in the "Climbers Bar" at the Kings House Hotel.''


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> my climbing diary put that at 1996 -- how time flies.!!
> ''brilliant! with views of Aonach Eagach ridge a final pull up to Stob Dubh at 3143
> lunch at the southern end before retracing steps to the car,
> for a pint in the "Climbers Bar" at the Kings House Hotel.''


I think I climbed in in 2006... but I would have to double check!


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Mar 2014)

If I win they will say it is a fix

But yes please


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Mar 2014)

Well impressed by the quality of the photos. I've worked as a professional photographer in the past but only doing 'technically correct' photos for press agents and the like, I wished I could take proper photos like you!


----------



## solidthegreat (14 Mar 2014)

Can I throw my hat in please. Those photos look epic and really make you want to be there. Chapeau For the quality.
Thank you.


----------



## Dangermouse (14 Mar 2014)

I'm in please


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Mar 2014)

OK - as chosen by my OH.... 1 & 4 both win... which equates to @Andrew_Culture and @Dangermouse ...


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Mar 2014)

Woohoo................thanks SatNav


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - as chosen by my OH.... 1 & 4 both win... which equates to @Andrew_Culture and @Dangermouse ...



Huzzah!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Mar 2014)

My workspace is looking a lot nicer now 




I made two donations to two people I know who are running half marathons


----------



## Dangermouse (27 Mar 2014)

Got mine today too, fantastic photography, and so jealous of your travels...........thanks, and as Andrew has donated, my workmate is running the London marathon, I had already pledged but will up the donation.

Thanks again.


----------

